# any skiff owners in galveston/houston



## gilbert tobias (Jan 4, 2016)

looking to ride in a skiff style boat to see how well it works. anyone do guided trips?


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Scott Null and Jarid Malone I think are still doing Houston area trips


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

gilbert tobias said:


> looking to ride in a skiff style boat to see how well it works. anyone do guided trips?


Sure Gilbert. I fly fish Galveston area. Steve Robinson at Gulfcoastedgellc.com. Give me a call or pm here.


----------



## gilbert tobias (Jan 4, 2016)

ok @sjrobin I will get with you on my days off so we can set something up.


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Steve Soule www.theshallowist.com
Baron Boyette http://www.3bflycharters.com/


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeremy Chavez 

I think his website is www.castingtails.com


----------

